# Matching a stain on existing furniture



## Ratherbefishing (May 13, 2012)

I am building a blanket chest for my cousin and would like to match the stain to his existing red oak furniture. I can order stain from the place he purchased the furniture, but they want $60 a litre (and I'm about $45 too cheap for that). I've been trying to mix stains that I already have to get something close - all I have is oil based and nothing even comes close. The grain is too dark, and the rest is way too light. I was hoping for some direction.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Personally, I would just spend the money. You can spend an incredible amount of time trying to come up with a match and your time isn't really free is it?


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Pay the piper.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Try "Min wax" ,jacoba.
Available at Home Depot
It is much darker in the can than the little icon shows


----------

